# MoD confirms "black" military aviation projects exist, sort of



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 22, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Talk about Newsnight | MoD confirms "black" military aviation projects exist, sort of


If you click the link for the article above you will be able to get the Ministry of Defense unclassified report of UFO's in a PDF file. Look for the 2nd blue link.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello !!! we're talking about military aircraft here, of course such things are going to be secret, especially if they really are capable of that kind of performance.   Do you really think that the first flight of the Spitfire prototype was filmed by the newsreel cameras and its performance printed in the newspapers the following day ?  It wasn't until Dunkirk that the _Luftwaffe _knew of the Spitfire's existence for certain.


----------



## Dave (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah yes, but the Spitfire wasn't made with back-engineered alien technology from Area 51 was it? 

Rolls and Royce didn't get help with their engines from someone from Alpha Centauri, did they?


----------



## The Ace (Mar 23, 2007)

What makes you say that, Dave ? And shouldn't we be worried that the MOD is developing weapons in secret ?  I mean, OK some people believe that's their job, nevertheless .......


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 23, 2007)

Almost, if not all, military projects start out their lives as classified in some way. Restricted to just those people working on them, inside the company. Even other employees of the defence company won't know it's taking place in most cases. Then it'll get published at some point, deliberately or accidentally, and the world will know. At least, it will know the published facts. Because the classification will simply drop a little: need to know within the company, national secret, organisation secret (e.g. NATO), before non-secret. And that won't be for every fact, only the ones they allow. There are many "public" military programmes where I'd put money on there being some restricted information that isn't actually in public domain: ranges, capabilities etc.

You only have to look at some of the famous "black" programmes of recent decades to see that there may be years (or even decades) of concept, design, development and production, testing and, in some really secret cases, deployment (internationally?), before the official announcement of existence is even made: SR-71, F-117, B-2 etc2. I suppose go back far enough and look at radar and sonar (though there was a war on at the time).


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

The Ace said:


> What makes you say that, Dave?


Okay, I was being sarcastic and I'll be sorry when it is all later exposed, but as PTeppic just said, it will be exposed eventually, and in the case of WWII all those secrets are out already. Government and Industrial secrets are kept secret to protect us from the threat from foreign powers, and for sound economic business reasons, not because it is alien technology. As you said it's no surprise really. The problem with UFO sitings is that while weather balloons and such can be easily discounted, we have no idea how many are secret warplanes precisely because they are secret. My own guess is that almost all are.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 23, 2007)

Dave, I was being facetiuos, sorry, but NOBODY can take this thread seriously.


----------



## Snagas Tender Blades (Jul 13, 2007)

...I do


----------



## PTeppic (Jul 13, 2007)

No reason why not. Not only are there military reasons for keeping things confidential within defence but also simple commercial competition. As a result almost every "in development" project will be "black" to some extent, some more than others (e.g. the ones with dramatically new technology, particularly low observability). However, in this instance, there's all sorts of other reasons why people see "UFOs". Normal aircraft, meteors and other space debris, weather balloons and crashing satellites, microlites, gliders, hang-gliders and parachutists, back-lit objects of all sorts due to headlamps or unexpected light sources, cloud formations, optical illusions, optical disturbance and hallucination... the list goes on.

And, possibly, little alien ships visiting Earth.


----------

